# Tags for pheasants shot in ND?



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm going to SD this weekend for 4 days and want to hunt my way to the border from jamestown. If I get a couple birds are there some kind of tags a guy can get from the game and fish to prove I shot them in ND? I don't want to get in any trouble, but I would like to hunt my way down there on Saturday because the bird numbers are pretty good around here as well.


----------

